# Navarre 3/14



## 11" to the fork (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been coming to the forum for a while now. Reading everyones post. Decided to join and tell a couple of my stories.
Went out Saturday to do a little Surf Fishing. Stopped by Half Hitch and picked up a new rod and reel. 11' Penn Battalion with Penn Fierce 7000.Got out to the beach around 3:30 and left around 6:30. Didn't catch any Pomps but caught 4 Black Drum. 2 on the new combo :thumbup:.Not a bad day but can't wait till the water warms up a little. Ready for the first Pomp of the year.Headed out this afternoon to do a little fishing. Will post any findings.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Way to break the new combo in for the pomps later.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Man, those drum must be thick out there.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great way to check out a new rod & reel. Congrats


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Excellent!!!!


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

like the handle .... good first post .. seee you out there


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Must of bought a lucky combo!!


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Man, those drum must be thick out there.


They are.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip and welcome to the forum. Thanks for the report and it shouldn't be much longer before those pomps are here.


----------



## 11" to the fork (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Wardicus!


----------

